# Transmitir inalámbricamente imagen



## donwaka (Abr 17, 2018)

tengo una latop con el cable de flex malo ,y me surgio la duda si es posible tranmitir inalambricamente la imagen de la laptop a la pantalla led del equipo?


----------



## capitanp (Abr 17, 2018)

por streaming con el VLC, que equipo?


----------



## donwaka (Abr 17, 2018)

capitanp dijo:


> por streaming con el VLC, que equipo?



la pantalla interna de una laptop ,esta el como transmitir sonido por laser pero imagen sera posible?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2018)

Las laptop al menos tienen salida VGA para cablear a un Tv-monitor , también podría ser por wifi o bluethooth me imagino.

Google está lleno de explicaciones para usar VCL !


----------



## donwaka (Abr 17, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Las laptop al menos tienen salida VGA para cablear a un Tv-monitor , también podría ser por wifi o bluethooth me imagino.
> 
> Google está lleno de explicaciones para usar VCL !


mas que vcl quiero algo mas de hardware no se si me explico

Transmitir sonido con un laser - Hazlo tu mismo


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 17, 2018)

Si la laptop tiene salida para tv (RCA amarillo) seria lo ideal y mas facil.
El tema que si solo tiene salida por VGA, o en el peor HDMI se complica muchisimo.
Estamos hablando de varias lineas de datos, aunque podrias poner un adaptador de VGA a RCA (o HDMI a RCA), y de ahi a un RCA a RF (canal 3 o 4) de los que habia en las videos grabadoras antiguas o las consolas antiguas.

Para hacerlo con laser, no me parece viable, o al menos no con VGA o HDMI


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2018)

No lo veo dentro de las posibilidades de los mortales . . . habría que probar con video compuesto . . .


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 17, 2018)

donwaka dijo:


> tengo una latop con el cable de flex malo ,y me surgio la duda si es posible tranmitir inalambricamente la imagen de la laptop a la pantalla led del equipo?



Yo leo mal o quiere subsanar el problema del flex roto vía inalámbrica para poder seguir usando la laptops normalmente.

Si es así me parece que no ya que seria mas fácil cambiar el flex o repararlo que ponerse en toda la otra movida.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 17, 2018)

Puffff esta lleno de esas cosas pero hay que ver si te da el cuero...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 17, 2018)

Yo opino que es una idea muy ingenua no es igual transmitir imagen en banda base que transmitir sonido

Solo ponte a pensar debes transmitir color saturación sincronía luminancia sincronía vertical y horizontal 
No es igual que enviar sonido el sonido en banda base no importa mucho que tenga algo de interferencia por qué casi no se nota en video si se notaría bastante


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 18, 2018)

Quiere que la Laptops siga funcionando con su pantalla original pero la conexion entre la MB y esta ultima se haga de forma inalámbrica por que tiene el flex roto.

No emitir a otro dispositivo, solo a la pantalla desconectada por el flex roto de forma inalámbrica por eso expresa querer soluciones mas a nivel de hardware al menos así lo entiendo yo.

Por supuesto que es mejor que aclare el interesado y nos dejamos de interpretaciones.

Si esto fura posible sencillamente y económicamente, ya los fabricantes lo hubieran adoptado para un montón de dispositivos de uso diario.

Ric.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 18, 2018)

A mi se me ha desgastado un amortiguador del coche. En lugar de comprar uno, voy a desmontar la amortiguación y hacer una levitador magnético con superconductores que operan -250ºC. Así me ahorro un amortiguador.

Pues si, pues vale, que se estropee el flex es un incordio y un fastidio. Compra uno y lo repones, o le pones un cable por fuera de la bisagra.

Al de mi madre se le rompió la retroilumnicaión, pero la pantalla funcionaba. Le puse un cable por fuera.
¿Chapucero? ¡Si! pero...
Lo llevamos a reparar y lo dieron por irreparable
Supongo que otro lo habría reparado pero cobrando mas de lo que vale el PC
El PC tenía una pila de años y encontrar el flex es una complicación.
Intenté desmontarlo para pasar el cable por dentro de la bisagra y era tarea compleja, cosa de horas y de dudoso reensamblado
Total que cable de teléfono de cuatro hilos soldado por fuera. Cuando se rompa del todo lo tiraremos y listo. Ya lleva cuatro meses funcionando.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 18, 2018)

Scooter dijo:


> A mi se me ha desgastado un amortiguador del coche. En lugar de comprar uno, voy a desmontar la amortiguación y hacer una levitador magnético con superconductores que operan -250ºC. Así me ahorro un amortiguador. . . .


Cuando tienes razón _*¡¡ Tienes razón !!*_

Suponiendo que se lograra hacer un dispositivo de transmisión inalámbrica a un costo que no supere el de una máquina nueva varias veces, ¿ Con que se alimentaría la pantalla ?
Batería extra 
Acople electromagnético
Free-Energy 
Deformación de la simetría  
O un vulgar cable 

Es decir, seguimos teniendo *"Un cable"*


----------



## Scooter (Abr 18, 2018)

Yo siempre pensé que los portátiles deberían de ir "al revés" y ahora me reafirmo.
Es decir, parte vertical con pantalla y CPU detrás. Así al estar vertical refrigera por convección. Si acaso se le ponen unas patas para que no vuelque.
Parte horizontal con teclado y si se quiere batería para hacer contrapeso.
Así el cable sería un mísero conector de alimentción y eventualmente un usb que si que podría ser bluetooth, o si la batería está en la parte de la CPU, sin cables.


¡Espera! Si eso es lo que tengo ahora, una tablet de la que apenas toco el táctil y un teclado bluetooth.
Se romperá otra cosa pero la bisagra y/o el flex no se van a romper porque no tengo.


----------



## donwaka (Abr 18, 2018)

Scooter dijo:


> Yo siempre pensé que los portátiles deberían de ir "al revés" y ahora me reafirmo.
> Es decir, parte vertical con pantalla y CPU detrás. Así al estar vertical refrigera por convección. Si acaso se le ponen unas patas para que no vuelque.
> Parte horizontal con teclado y si se quiere batería para hacer contrapeso.
> Así el cable sería un mísero conector de alimentción y eventualmente un usb que si que podría ser bluetooth, o si la batería está en la parte de la CPU, sin cables.
> ...



convertir mi laptop en una especie de tablet se podra?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 18, 2018)

Mejor compra el flexor los venden donde destripan computadoras y laptops.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 18, 2018)

donwaka dijo:


> convertir mi laptop en una especie de tablet se podra?


En su día vi gente que lo hizo con los eeepc. Esos PCs dieron mucho juego al bricolaje.
Habían kits de pantalla táctil y muchas más cosas

Divagar me encanta, pero si lo que quieres es arreglar tu PC, compra el Flex si es nuevo o vale la pena, o hazle una ñapa como la que he puesto arriba si no vale la pena.

Ñapa= Chapuza, arreglo provisional con materiales baratos y de mala forma


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 19, 2018)

Que yo sepa, sin la conexión (flex) de pantalla a datos y tensiones de pc, laptop, monitor, tv, u lo que sea.. dicha pantalla es como un cristal, inservible, meramente un adorno.

Digo esto por que leyendo los mensajes me llevan a confusión. La pantalla con problemas de flex y la laptop de las que se habla ¿son el mismo aparato? ¿Es un laptop con problemas de pantalla?
Si la respuesta es sí, me remito al primer párrafo.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 19, 2018)

Las pantallas se pueden reutilizar como monitores convencionales comprando una placa controladora...
El pc normalmente funciona con un monitor externo si se desconecta el Flex...
Se podría hacer una conexión alámbrica o inalámbrica entre la placa base y el monitor con una nueva controladora...

Poderse se puede, que sea razonable es otra cosa


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 19, 2018)

Pero luego ni son caras las pantallas en el deshuese, lo digo porque me ha tocado preguntar.
Uno se hace ideas absurdas cuando la solución es más simple.


----------

